
So, *this* is what the Army thinks #futurewar is going to look like - SocksCanClose
http://smallwarsjournal.com/jrnl/art/net-assessment-threats-to-future-army-acquisitions
======
dang
Please do not use the titles of HN stories to editorialize. That breaks the HN
guidelines:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

